# Oxford Forum Meet, January 28th 2012



## Freddie99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, so, I think we might have done an Oxford meet before but, would you like another one? I'm thinking one of the last two weekends in January as I'm on placement until the twenty second of that month. 
Oxford boasts a few Wetherspoons bars within easy reach of the train station, or so much nicer bars. 

Opinions below please.


----------



## gail1 (Nov 2, 2011)

i would be up for it Tom its not to far a train journey for me and i could do it in one day. Always find that month so dark and boring so this would be a nice highlight.By that time you should know the decent bars so lead on


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, I'll probably be up for it Tom - enjoyed the last one we had there in January of this year


----------



## slipper (Nov 2, 2011)

I love Oxford, I will be there in spirit.


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 3, 2011)

The twenty eighth of January is what I'm thinking as I'm guaranteed to have the weekend off as my placement finishes a few days before.

Tom


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2011)

TomH said:


> The twenty eighth of January is what I'm thinking as I'm guaranteed to have the weekend off as my placement finishes a few days before.
> 
> Tom



That'll be the same day as we had at the beginning of this year! Sounds good to me!


----------



## Natalie123 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sounds good to me too. I agree with you Gail - January is not the most cheerful month is it?! A meet would be good to look forward to. Good thinking Tom! I hope you are enjoying uni


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cracking, see you there then folks! I know a very nice pub in the town centre called The Madding Crowd which is brilliant.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2011)

TomH said:


> Cracking, see you there then folks! I know a very nice pub in the town centre called The Madding Crowd which is brilliant.



I know a place not far from there...


----------



## gail1 (Nov 3, 2011)

grrrrrrrroooooooaaaaannnnnn


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Rolls eyes*


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 13, 2011)

I might be able to make this one.


----------



## scootdevon (Nov 13, 2011)

*sounds good to me *


----------



## Steff (Nov 13, 2011)

And me .......


----------



## alisonz (Nov 13, 2011)

Will need to see what finances are like but count me in for now


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> I might be able to make this one.





scootdevon said:


> *sounds good to me *





Steff said:


> And me .......





alisonz said:


> Will need to see what finances are like but count me in for now



It will be great if you can all make it, you obviously weren't put off by London!


----------



## am64 (Nov 13, 2011)

oooh wonder if i could arrange to have that Sat off  Oxford was my home town ...but i have no idea where the pub is !!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2011)

am64 said:


> oooh wonder if i could arrange to have that Sat off  Oxford was my home town ...but i have no idea where the pub is !!



Put in for it now, it's been too long since we've seen you!


----------



## am64 (Nov 13, 2011)

i will check out the diary tomorrow


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 18, 2011)

Unless I'm chained down doing some decorating or shift ten tonnes of soil, I would love to.

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 19, 2011)

I might be brave enough to come along - though I'm only a mum, not a 'real' member!


----------



## scootdevon (Nov 19, 2011)

*I've just booked a room at the travelodge (oxford peartree) for ?38.05 inc breakfast, anyone else staying at the same hotel will be able to share a taxis in and out of city centre if they so wish?  *


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 20, 2011)

The park and ride is just round the corner from there, you could get a bus into the city centre for a couple of pounds if you wanted.  Would be cheaper anyway!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2011)

Tina63 said:


> I might be brave enough to come along - though I'm only a mum, not a 'real' member!



Tina, you are very much a real member! It will be lovely to meet you!



scootdevon said:


> *I've just booked a room at the travelodge (oxford peartree) for ?38.05 inc breakfast, anyone else staying at the same hotel will be able to share a taxis in and out of city centre if they so wish?  *



Excellent news! That's a great price! This is now definitely fixed for January 28th 2012. We'll confirm the venue nearer the date


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in !

Gonna get the train down


----------



## ypauly (Nov 20, 2011)

It will be a car journey this time, those coach drivers are nutters and make us nervous


----------



## Steff (Nov 20, 2011)

Im very nervous as ive never ever been to Oxford, so would someone meet me outside Oxford station please?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2011)

Steff said:


> Im very nervous as ive never ever been to Oxford, so would someone meet me outside Oxford station please?



I'm sure that can be arranged Steff, no problems


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 20, 2011)

Steff said:


> Im very nervous as ive never ever been to Oxford, so would someone meet me outside Oxford station please?



As I've never been before and never met anyone, I would happily meet you outside the station so I don't have to walk into the pub on my own.  I live in the county so know where the train station is.  Whether I know where the venue is will be another matter altogether!


----------



## Steff (Nov 20, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'm sure that can be arranged Steff, no problems


Excellent will it be a few strapping men with wripped muscles? 


Tina63 said:


> As I've never been before and never met anyone, I would happily meet you outside the station so I don't have to walk into the pub on my own.  I live in the county so know where the train station is.  Whether I know where the venue is will be another matter altogether!



That sounds great,il have to take your mobile number closer to the time as i dont know what you look like Tina  x


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 20, 2011)

That sounds great,il have to take your mobile number closer to the time as i dont know what you look like Tina  x[/QUOTE]

Great thanks.  Have just looked at this Madding Crowd pub mentioned.  Sounds wonderful, the drink and the food!  Could find that pretty easily as I know where Debenhams and the theatre are and it's near them.  I don't actually visit Oxford very often, despite living near, because of parking issues, students (sorry Tom - it's their bikes) and bloody (oops sorry) tourists quite put me off!!!  Beautiful place apart from that!


----------



## Steff (Nov 20, 2011)

Tina63 said:


> That sounds great,il have to take your mobile number closer to the time as i dont know what you look like Tina  x
> 
> Great thanks.  Have just looked at this Madding Crowd pub mentioned.  Sounds wonderful, the drink and the food!  Could find that pretty easily as I know where Debenhams and the theatre are and it's near them.  I don't actually visit Oxford very often, despite living near, because of parking issues, students (sorry Tom - it's their bikes) and bloody (oops sorry) tourists quite put me off!!!  Beautiful place apart from that!



Yeah just had a little look myself the place looks wonderful and the prices seem fair too x


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 20, 2011)

Steff said:


> Im very nervous as ive never ever been to Oxford, so would someone meet me outside Oxford station please?



I need meeting as well  please ...... 

What time will you get in steff ? Xxx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> I need meeting as well  please ......
> 
> What time will you get in steff ? Xxx



My train gets in at 11:04 am so I could meet you both if that suits you?


----------



## Steff (Nov 20, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> I need meeting as well  please ......
> 
> What time will you get in steff ? Xxx



11.14 chick x


Northerner said:


> My train gets in at 11:04 am so I could meet you both if that suits you?



That sounds good the more the merrier bigger group more chance of spotting yas lol


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 20, 2011)

The one I was looking at gets in at 12.15. Will see what time the earlier direct train gets in.

But will be great to meet at station , will let you know !


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 20, 2011)

I can get the 8.30 am train which gets in at 11.14.........

This will be better for meeting you guys xxx

Ps just booked tickets yay


----------



## Steff (Nov 20, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> I can get the 8.30 am train which gets in at 11.14.........
> 
> This will be better for meeting you guys xxx
> 
> Ps just booked tickets yay



For the 11.14? x


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 20, 2011)

Steff said:


> For the 11.14? x



Yeah to get in at 11.14 x


----------



## Steff (Nov 20, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Yeah to get in at 11.14 x



Oh thats ideal then.x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like a plan! Do I need to bring my giant syringe, or will you recognise me without it?


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 20, 2011)

Steff said:


> Oh thats ideal then.x



Yeah it better, then no hanging around ..... excited


----------



## Steff (Nov 20, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Sounds like a plan! Do I need to bring my giant syringe, or will you recognise me without it?



You bring it Alan I may have had a drink on the train so eyesight maybe be troubled ha ha


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 20, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Sounds like a plan! Do I need to bring my giant syringe, or will you recognise me without it?



Think I'll recognise you just , but think you should bring it anyway.... its great lol x


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll meet people at the station. I'll be there from around half ten that morning.


----------



## cazscot (Nov 21, 2011)

Would love to come, Tom but I will be back at uni then and oxford is awkward for me to get to (would involve at least 1 change and approx 6 hours). Hope everyone has a good time.


----------



## scootdevon (Nov 21, 2011)

*ty tina i'll look into that when im there *


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 21, 2011)

I will try and get the day off *W*...


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 21, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Sounds like a plan! Do I need to bring my giant syringe, or will you recognise me without it?



What about somebody print out one of the PDF posters from the downloads section and put it on a table?


----------



## Hazel (Nov 21, 2011)

good idea - Donald did that for the Glasgow meet last month


----------



## fencesitter (Nov 24, 2011)

*Another mum in!*

Tina, I was wondering whether to sign up as a mum, but just saw your post which has made me feel brave 
It will be great to meet everyone


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2011)

Willsmum said:


> Tina, I was wondering whether to sign up as a mum, but just saw your post which has made me feel brave
> It will be great to meet everyone



Hurrah! I will look forward to meeting you! You mums should NEVER feel as though you don't belong - you are all awesome!!!


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for that Northerner.  It's just like everyone says, we have learnt so much from you lot, the support has been invaluable.  I felt we were really well educated by the hospital at the start, but after about 3 months the education bit petered out, and there is still so much to learn.  I pick up things daily and it really helps to put things into place.

One question - is the BIG D off topic to be discussed at these meetings?  Just so that I know   Wouldn't want to put my foot in it!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2011)

Tina63 said:


> Thanks so much for that Northerner.  It's just like everyone says, we have learnt so much from you lot, the support has been invaluable.  I felt we were really well educated by the hospital at the start, but after about 3 months the education bit petered out, and there is still so much to learn.  I pick up things daily and it really helps to put things into place.
> 
> One question - is the BIG D off topic to be discussed at these meetings?  Just so that I know   Wouldn't want to put my foot in it!



Certainly not! Chat about what ever you want - one of the main benefits is being able to chat informally about things that are bothering or confusing you, and seeing how others deal with things. The meetings are very relaxed


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 25, 2011)

Willsmum said:


> Tina, I was wondering whether to sign up as a mum, but just saw your post which has made me feel brave
> It will be great to meet everyone



So will you definitely be coming?  Does your son know you come on here, and would he entertain the idea of coming along?  My boy would be mad if he knew that (a) I write on here and (b) that I would even consider going along to a group meeting "with something that's of no business of yours!"  Shame, because I think it would do him good to meet other people in the same position.

Maybe another time......


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2011)

Tina63 said:


> Thanks so much for that Northerner.  It's just like everyone says, we have learnt so much from you lot, the support has been invaluable.  I felt we were really well educated by the hospital at the start, but after about 3 months the education bit petered out, and there is still so much to learn.  I pick up things daily and it really helps to put things into place.
> 
> One question - is the BIG D off topic to be discussed at these meetings?  Just so that I know   Wouldn't want to put my foot in it!



Not all all Tina we usually allow 5 mins or so in between the copious amount of booze thats drunk  (only joking)


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 25, 2011)

I did just wonder if some people would rather not hear the dreaded D word on a day out!  I will make you all work hard then, testing your knowledge, expecting all the correct answers to everything!  Just hope we don't get snow like last year now then!


----------



## fencesitter (Nov 26, 2011)

Tina63 said:


> So will you definitely be coming?  Does your son know you come on here, and would he entertain the idea of coming along?  My boy would be mad if he knew that (a) I write on here and (b) that I would even consider going along to a group meeting "with something that's of no business of yours!"  Shame, because I think it would do him good to meet other people in the same position.
> 
> Maybe another time......


Yes, definitely coming. William does know I come on here but I've been an internet forum addict for years before he got T1 ... He also has lymphoedema and there's so little help out there that I'd have sunk without trace without the wondrous people on the lymphoedema people forum!! I asked William just now if he'd fancy coming to Oxford and he said if there was a good meal in it, he might, but probably only if there were other teenagers so I think it will be just me.


----------



## fencesitter (Nov 26, 2011)

By the way Tina ... does your forum name betray your age?? 
I'm also know on other forums as ...64 so you can guess mine


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 26, 2011)

'Fraid so!  48 to be exact!  

I actually have a friend with lymphoedema (didn't check how you spelt it so I have probably got it wrong) so I am familiar with it, but she doesn't have the added complication of being a type 1.

I think we need to get some of these young girlies to come along, then bring our boys, and do a bit of matchmaking


----------



## ukjohn (Dec 26, 2011)

Hope theres enough room for me, if not I will have to sit outside on the step like a likkle orphan, just booked my train ticket and looking forward to meeting you all

John.


----------



## Steff (Dec 26, 2011)

ukjohn said:


> Hope theres enough room for me, if not I will have to sit outside on the step like a likkle orphan, just booked my train ticket and looking forward to meeting you all
> 
> John.



John bring a hat and if we spot you outside I at least will chuck you a quid


----------



## Northerner (Dec 26, 2011)

ukjohn said:


> Hope theres enough room for me, if not I will have to sit outside on the step like a likkle orphan, just booked my train ticket and looking forward to meeting you all
> 
> John.



Excellent news John! We'll save you a seat!


----------



## chrismbee (Dec 26, 2011)

I hope to be there 
Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 26, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> I hope to be there
> Look forward to meeting you all.



Great news Chris, I will look forward to meeting you again


----------



## shiv (Dec 28, 2011)

Has hoped to be there but have signed myself up to some training thing for the marathon in Birmingham. Have a lovely day


----------



## Northerner (Dec 28, 2011)

shiv said:


> Has hoped to be there but have signed myself up to some training thing for the marathon in Birmingham. Have a lovely day



Aw, that's a shame Shiv  Hope you are enjoying the training though and see you later in the year


----------



## SimplesL (Dec 29, 2011)

*Can I come too?*

Hi

Hope everyone had a good Christmas; just logged on. I live just outside Oxford & would love to come & put a face to some of the names?

Never been to 1 of these what normally happens? Haven't read all postings has a venue/time been agreed?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2011)

SimplesL said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope everyone had a good Christmas; just logged on. I live just outside Oxford & would love to come & put a face to some of the names?
> 
> Never been to 1 of these what normally happens? Haven't read all postings has a venue/time been agreed?



Yes of course you can come! There's no agenda, it's just an informal get-together of people with a common bond  Everyone is lovely and friendly and I'm yet to meet anyone who didn't really enjoy the freedom to discuss diabetes or anything else with people who 'get it' rather than having to explain yourself or worry that you are boring them with things they don't really understand. It's not all about diabetes as the people who attend are very diverse in ages and backgrounds - not surprising as diabetes can affect anyone. It will be a pleasure to meet you 

I will firm up on the venue shortly, but we normally aim to have someone at the venue from around 11:30 and through the day so you can pop in whenever it is convenient.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 29, 2011)

I have been reading recent posts and I would LOVE to come to Oxford, so I have been checking out rail fares/times.

Yes, it is possible, 2 trains to get there and 3 to home, but only 3.5 hours in your company.

Including fares in and out of Glasgow, at a stardard fare of of ?140, yes, ?140 it just is too costly

Sorry that I won't be able to come , lots of photos please.


----------



## Tezzz (Dec 29, 2011)

I've just discovered this thread.... 

I'll put in for the day off at *W* and fingers crossed!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2011)

brightontez said:


> I've just discovered this thread....
> 
> I'll put in for the day off at *W* and fingers crossed!



Hehe! You replied back in November Tez  Hope you can get the day off!


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 31, 2011)

Hazel said:


> I have been reading recent posts and I would LOVE to come to Oxford, so I have been checking out rail fares/times.
> 
> Yes, it is possible, 2 trains to get there and 3 to home, but only 3.5 hours in your company.
> 
> ...



Aw Hazel that's a shame - have you looked at staying over night ? Travelodge are having a sale of ?12 per night at the moment, they might have some rooms in Oxford (i keep getting emails from them). Would that make any difference to the train fare a o/night stay ?? xxx


----------



## Steff (Dec 31, 2011)

my train is at 18.07 to go back home  if anyone is still there at that time would you mind coming to the station with me and watch me get on the train please? my nerves are shot with worry as Oxford is alian to me

Thank you


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 31, 2011)

Steff said:


> my train is at 18.07 to go back home  if anyone is still there at that time would you mind coming to the station with me and watch me get on the train please? my nerves are shot with worry as Oxford is alian to me
> 
> Thank you



I'm sure someone will steff, my train back is 5.30 otherwise I would make sure you get on your train xxx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2011)

Steff said:


> my train is at 18.07 to go back home  if anyone is still there at that time would you mind coming to the station with me and watch me get on the train please? my nerves are shot with worry as Oxford is alian to me
> 
> Thank you



No problems Steff, I'll make sure you get your train


----------



## Steff (Dec 31, 2011)

Northerner said:


> No problems Steff, I'll make sure you get your train



Thanks ever so much Alan I appreicate that x 

Di Are you gonna get to the station on your own


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 31, 2011)

Steff said:


> Thanks ever so much Alan I appreicate that x
> 
> Di Are you gonna get to the station on your own



Depends on how far it is from the pub - if it is far I will be requesting the pleasure of someone's company to ensure I stay safe xxx


----------



## Steff (Dec 31, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Depends on how far it is from the pub - if it is far I will be requesting the pleasure of someone's company to ensure I stay safe xxx



I know Tom mentioned theres alot of pubs located by the station so hopefully we will be in one of those..


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Depends on how far it is from the pub - if it is far I will be requesting the pleasure of someone's company to ensure I stay safe xxx



I can oblige. 

There are a few pubs about five minutes walk from the stations. Mainly a Wetherspoons and a few others. The main town isn't far at all from there. Reasonably small place this place.


----------



## ukjohn (Dec 31, 2011)

Gee.. looks like I shall be the first there and the last to leave, and I don't drink  my train leaves for home at 19.30, but still looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 1, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Gee.. looks like I shall be the first there and the last to leave, and I don't drink  my train leaves for home at 19.30, but still looking forward to meeting you all.



I'm sure some folk will be there later as well John. I will have a 3 hr train journey home


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Di.
I also have a 3 hour train journey home, I also have to change twice in both directions so thats 3 trains up and 3 back  Looking forward to meeting you.
Take care
John


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Hi Di.
> I also have a 3 hour train journey home, I also have to change twice in both directions so thats 3 trains up and 3 back  Looking forward to meeting you.
> Take care
> John



John it will all be worth it to see me


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh John your journey sounds worse than mine - no change for me - looking forward to meeting you and the rest x


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 1, 2012)

Steff said:


> John it will all be worth it to see me



Of course Steff, your the only reason I'm coming to Oxford


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 3, 2012)

_Read the thread and now have decided to bite the bullet, need to meet new people/make more friends this year so would like to attend the meet? I'm only 45 mins from Oxford so no probs for me. I am newish to this forum hope that is ok with you all? Am I right people are looking to meet up from after 11am?

Nervous/looking forward to it_


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2012)

cuisinequeen said:


> _Read the thread and now have decided to bite the bullet, need to meet new people/make more friends this year so would like to attend the meet? I'm only 45 mins from Oxford so no probs for me. I am newish to this forum hope that is ok with you all? Am I right people are looking to meet up from after 11am?
> 
> Nervous/looking forward to it_




thats great CQ yes after 11am I think x 
if u want any of us to meet you somewhere just say


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 3, 2012)

_Thanks Steff will do_


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2012)

cuisinequeen said:


> _Read the thread and now have decided to bite the bullet, need to meet new people/make more friends this year so would like to attend the meet? I'm only 45 mins from Oxford so no probs for me. I am newish to this forum hope that is ok with you all? Am I right people are looking to meet up from after 11am?
> 
> Nervous/looking forward to it_



You are more than welcome, I will look forward to meeting you


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 3, 2012)

Still hoping too but still too early to know whats going on in my world!

Catch up somewhere soon...

Rossi


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 4, 2012)

Northerner said:


> You are more than welcome, I will look forward to meeting you



_Hiya and thanks for the reply. Would anyone have any objections to ma man coming along with me? He doesn't bite unless it's after midnight honest!_


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 4, 2012)

Cuisinequeen
I can assure you that no one will object to your man coming along to the meet, the more the merrier, its just an informal get together where we enjoy the company and then able to put faces to names on here. Look forward to meeting you both.

John.


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2012)

Yup John is right Cuisine the more the merrier, bring next door neighbours dog if it  can buy its own round though lol.

My tickets arrived this morning so no going back now hehe.....


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm still waiting to see if I can get the day off *W*...


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 4, 2012)

_Thanks very much for that and will ask next doors dog but not sure if it likes to socialize all that much!

See you in Oxford, we are looking forward to it _


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 4, 2012)

Steff said:


> Yup John is right Cuisine the more the merrier, bring next door neighbours dog if it  can buy its own round though lol.
> 
> My tickets arrived this morning so no going back now hehe.....



Definitely the more the merrier. 

How exciting your tickets have arrived. I got mine a while ago!


----------



## Steff (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey guys dont mean to sound like a moaner..

But is there gonna be a set location for the meet yet, only 3 weeks to go thats all


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 6, 2012)

Steff.
I understood it was at a pub called The Madding Crowd. I've not seen Northerner around for a few days, anyone know if he's ok and just taking a break. If the venue has been changed from above then someone needs to let us know.

John.


----------



## Steff (Jan 6, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Steff.
> I understood it was at a pub called The Madding Crowd. I've not seen Northerner around for a few days, anyone know if he's ok and just taking a break. If the venue has been changed from above then someone needs to let us know.
> 
> John.



He is having internet connection troubles.

Thanks John I should of just scrolled back to the start of the thread


----------



## Steff (Jan 6, 2012)

Just did a little google map investigation and i can work out its a 41 min walk from the station to the pub is that right ????  
here is what i have been using to work that out 

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...code_result&ct=image&resnum=2&ved=0CC0Q8gEwAQ


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 6, 2012)

.. 





Steff said:


> Just did a little google map investigation and i can work out its a 41 min walk from the station to the pub is that right ????
> here is what i have been using to work that out
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...code_result&ct=image&resnum=2&ved=0CC0Q8gEwAQ



Hi steff I think it is only a 10 to 12 min walk.. Train station postcode is ox1 1hs to ox1 2by far from the maddening crowd xxx


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 7, 2012)

|I got the day off W so I'm definitely going...


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 7, 2012)

Steff said:


> Just did a little google map investigation and i can work out its a 41 min walk from the station to the pub is that right ????
> here is what i have been using to work that out
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...code_result&ct=image&resnum=2&ved=0CC0Q8gEwAQ



When I used the "ask directions" button on Google Maps, I was told it was a 12-minute walk.

(edit)This is the suggested walking route from the station:  http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...262387&spn=0.003354,0.010568&t=h&z=17&layer=t

(second edit) Just noticed that the suggested route passes a bus station, which looks to be less than five minutes from the pub  -- if that's where National Express coaches from elsewhere stop, it would be marvellous!


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 7, 2012)

The bus station is Gloucester Green, and according to Transport Direct there is indeed a coach from London Victoria to there, entailing a lot less walking (important to me).  Unfortunately Transport Direct couldn't give me an actual coach time (I suppose it can only do an exact time search, not a fuzzy one).  Time to do another Google search...


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2012)

brightontez said:


> |I got the day off W so I'm definitely going...



Great news xx


ok so looks like i was way out then


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 7, 2012)

There are at least two coach services from London to Oxford.

One is the Stagecoach Oxford Tube *http://www.oxfordtube.com/ *and the other one is the Oxford bus X90* http://www.oxfordbus.co.uk/main.php?page_id=27*


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 7, 2012)

I live in Oxfordshire and though I don't know the pub itself, I know the general area and where the train station is and yes, I would agree it's only about a 10-12 minute walk, it's not far, honest.  

The Oxford Tube is a good regular bus service from Oxford/London/Oxford.  Probably every 20-30 mins apart.  If that comes into Gloucester Green that is not far from the pub at all.


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 7, 2012)

The Tube and X90 both serve Gloucester Green.

I'll be coming in on the X80 from Gatwick Airport...


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 7, 2012)

Just been on the Oxford Tube website www.oxfordtube.com and the buses are every 10-15 minutes in the day   There are several pick-up points in London too.  They run pretty much round the clock (though only one an hour after midnight so don't be a dirty stop-out!)


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 7, 2012)

brightontez said:


> The Tube and X90 both serve Gloucester Green.
> 
> I'll be coming in on the X80 from Gatwick Airport...



Probably a really posh bus with loo and coffee and all then


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 7, 2012)

The bus station at Gloucester Green is even closer.  It will only take 5 mins or so from there.


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 8, 2012)

Got my tickets!  London Victoria to Gloucester Green, arriving 13:00.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> Got my tickets!  London Victoria to Gloucester Green, arriving 13:00.



Great stuff Robert, I will look forward to meeting you again


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> Got my tickets!  London Victoria to Gloucester Green, arriving 13:00.



great news Robert see you there


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

OK, I think that we should confirm Far From the Madding Crowd as a venue. If we find it doesn't suit then we can move to another pub after people have gathered, I am sure there are many others in the area 

Date: Saturday 28th January
Time: From 11:30 am - turn up and leave when you wish! 
Venue: Far From the Madding Crowd

Don't worry, we won't leave anyone stranded and I'll make sure we are easily identified. Anyone needing my mobile number, please send me a PM 

I'll close this thread and post a new one with these details on the General Messageboard, which can be found at:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=24456


----------

